# Faelan 11/11/2007 to 11/02/2020



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My beautiful Faelan was running as usual this morning, but became ill and collapsed shortly after we came inside. Unresponsive as we rushed to the 24 hour vet, gurneyed in with emergency protocols started, they found bleeding in his abdomen from tumors. He was let go with my holding him gently

Goodbye my most precious boy. You grew up on this forum and we had so many adventures together. It seems fitting that your passing be announced here

Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane UD GN RA AXP AJP JH CCA CGC and best dog


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. This is so difficult to deal with.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Sharon, I am so so sorry. I truly know and understand your heartbreak. He was such a special boy, and so very loved.
<<hugs>>


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Such a sudden loss. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry. Sending you and yours some extra love.


----------



## Jawa (Jul 13, 2020)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you, sending a hug across the miles. 

I will add your precious Faelan to The Rainbow Bridge List x


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So sad for you...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to see this. The suddeness must make it seem even more surreal. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

So sorry to hear this sad news, and we'll be thinking of you. Faelan will be greatly missed.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss, may he rest in peace and happiness.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry Sharon! The Golden world has lost some great ones recently. 💔💔💔


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Faelan, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

So very sorry! I know you are heartbroken!


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs and peace to you and all who loved him.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

What a terrible shock. I am so sorry for your loss. What a very special boy.💔


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Cancer sucks and I wish it didn't exist.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Faelan gone. Another fixture of this forum I can't believe has moved on. I always enjoyed reading your training updates with him and trying out new things you mentioned. I always loved his name so much and I never told you. Please know my heart goes out to you on your loss. I'm just so sorry, now I can't stop the tears... Hold all your good memories close.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your special boy. RIP Faelan.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon... so sorry to see this.  He was a beautiful sweet boy. It hurts to see another of the 2007-2008 club passing.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of Faelan's passing. He was a very special boy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss 😢


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. A sudden loss is hard. I'm sure he was a beautiful boy. I love his name.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I’m so sorry Sharon.
Godspeed Faelan.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about Faelan. He sounded like a remarkable boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As we waited, he was made as comfortable as possible, but his love & trust still brightened his eyes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

All that mattered to him was having you at his side. I'm so glad he knew you were there. Thinking of you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> My beautiful Faelan was running as usual this morning, but became ill and collapsed shortly after we came inside. Unresponsive as we rushed to the 24 hour vet, gurneyed in with emergency protocols started, they found bleeding in his abdomen from tumors. He was let go with my holding him gently
> 
> Goodbye my most precious boy. You grew up on this forum and we had so many adventures together. It seems fitting that your passing be announced here
> 
> Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane UD GN RA AXP AJP JH CCA CGC and best dog


My heartfelt condolences. Another amazing boy gone too soon. Faelan and Towhee are among the greats who inspired us on our journey. Thank you for sharing the dream!


Sunrise said:


> My beautiful Faelan was running as usual this morning, but became ill and collapsed shortly after we came inside. Unresponsive as we rushed to the 24 hour vet, gurneyed in with emergency protocols started, they found bleeding in his abdomen from tumors. He was let go with my holding him gently
> 
> Goodbye my most precious boy. You grew up on this forum and we had so many adventures together. It seems fitting that your passing be announced here
> 
> Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane UD GN RA AXP AJP JH CCA CGC and best dog


My deepest condolences. Another amazing boy gone too soon. Faelan and Towhee are among the amazing dogs who inspired the journey of a Novice A handler. Thank you for sharing the dream!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 😥


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> My heartfelt condolences. Another amazing boy gone too soon. Faelan and Towhee are among the greats who inspired us on our journey. Thank you for sharing the dream!
> 
> My deepest condolences. Another amazing boy gone too soon. Faelan and Towhee are among the amazing dogs who inspired the journey of a Novice A handler. Thank you for sharing the dream!


Thank you so very much ... your remembrance of both Towhee & Faelan helps so much. I am so glad you enjoyed their adventures in training and that they helped you


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so very sorry. That picture says everything about how beautiful he was inside and out.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Faelan. I remember reading some of your training adventures. What a great boy! You gave him a life full of fun.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I've just seen this...I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Faelan.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I, too am just seeing this. Just heartbreaking. I have always loved reading about your training adventures with the lovely Towhee and handsome Faelan (and have loved both names, too).

I'm so very sorry for your loss and send warm thoughts for comfort. Godspeed, dear Faelan.


----------



## Coopchar (Jul 22, 2020)

Sunrise said:


> My beautiful Faelan was running as usual this morning, but became ill and collapsed shortly after we came inside. Unresponsive as we rushed to the 24 hour vet, gurneyed in with emergency protocols started, they found bleeding in his abdomen from tumors. He was let go with my holding him gently
> 
> Goodbye my most precious boy. You grew up on this forum and we had so many adventures together. It seems fitting that your passing be announced here
> 
> Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane UD GN RA AXP AJP JH CCA CGC and best dog


So very sorry. Our beloved Cooper collapsed in a similar manner in July. We suspect hemangiosarcoma. You have my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. We had a similar thing happen to our Shelly back in 2009. She collapsed and bled internally from what we suspect was a tumor and passed on the way to the vet. She was two months shy of age 6. It is devastating and I really feel for you.


----------

